# shanxianse



## dodidoki (May 3, 2015)




----------



## monocotman (May 3, 2015)

Excellent!
David


----------



## JPMC (May 3, 2015)

Nice one. Can you post an image of the whole plant?


----------



## naoki (May 3, 2015)

Excellent! Do you add extra limestone or something for this species?


----------



## Marco (May 3, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2015)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 3, 2015)

Sweet. Cultural tips are always appreciated!


----------



## dodidoki (May 4, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Sweet. Cultural tips are always appreciated!


I grow it in mix of limestone, granite, gravel and akadama, water it with very weak fertilizer ( around 80-100 ppm) every day. I have problem with resting period, this season were tragic for many of my cyps when they started in december. So I decided I will buy a fridge for this purpuse. Full plant pic tomorrow.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2015)

Growth in the fall! That is terrible.

I saw C. shanxiense in the wild growing on travertine in a thin layer of humus from mostly coniferous trees. I'd guess they need around neutral conditions. I think the bigger issue with most Chinese Cyps is their need for a long, unbroken rest from October thru March that is on the dry side.


----------

